# My All In One Bottle Washer/Sanitizer



## Pumpkinman (Feb 11, 2014)

I received an All In One Bottle Washer/Sanitizer, and cannot say good enough about it!
Talk about fast and efficient! It is a self contained recirculating unit that uses a filter to keep the water clean!
I cleaned and sanitized 6 cases of beer bottles (144 bottles) and 4 cases of wine bottles yesterday in under an hr and a half, and 7 cases of wine bottles today in a matter of no time!
I highly recommend this unit!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Tom the Avatar is killing me, I just have a problem picturing you with lipstick that matches your complexion. Why the filter for washing bottles. I really do like the set up. I really wouldn't mind making one but I would use the double bottle washer on the bottom of the pail.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 11, 2014)

Since the system is self contained and recirculated the water Steve added a whole house filter to keep out any funky bits that might have been in the bottles.The double bottle washer is a cool idea, the pump puts out enough pressure to really clean the living day lights out of the bottles.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan 
I like the idea of a double washer - but I think that the setup is best for a single. The reason I mention this is because your hand is always full either taking the bottle off the pressure washer and dipping the neck to be sanitized or grabbing another one to be sanitized.

I just walked it thru and a double may work well as long as you can fasten it. 
Problem = if you have 2 bottles going instead of one - you will probably drop in pressure or possibly the volume of water to sanitize ??


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 11, 2014)

I mounted a small under sink hot water heater to a 20 gallon brute trash can..
along with a single head 15.00 bottle washer.
i added an overflow hose from the bottom of the can,back to the cold water inlet side just to reuse the hot water.
I added a gfi to receptacle, just in case. 
hot water heater 109.00
water jet 15.00
gfi 14.00
garden hose...free
the only problem...water is so hot it will burn your hand. when im done, i just open the spigot and drain the water to my trees. cooled of course.


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 12, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I mounted a small under sink hot water heater to a 20 gallon brute trash can..
> along with a single head 15.00 bottle washer.
> i added an overflow hose from the bottom of the can,back to the cold water inlet side just to reuse the hot water.
> I added a gfi to receptacle, just in case.
> ...



Can you post a picture of this setup?

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

I am going to clean out my garage today to clear for carboys,corkers,etc.
I will pull it out and take some pics for you...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 12, 2014)

James 
Are you running sulfite solution thru your system ? 
Are you using some sort of a pump ? 

Looking forward to your pics


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

steve, no..
its just the same setup as a bottle washer hooked up to a sink..there is no pump.
its using the pressure from the spigot.
i just have an on demand hot water heater inline, thats it. 
it was easier then running a hot water line outside to a spigot.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 12, 2014)

Also, make sure the hose that you are using is rated for potable water, I know that most of us drank from a garden hose when we were kids running around the yard playing baseball or football or whatnot and we are still alive, but why risk it, or introduce toxins into our wine.

There was a test conducted, 21 new garden hoses from Lowe's, Home Depot, Walmart, Target, and Kmart and analyzed levels of heavy metals and other dangerous substances that have been found in garden hoses. 

Most of the 21 hoses they tested were made from polyvinyl chloride, a toxic plastic that often contains endocrine-disrupting stabilizers known as organotins, which can interfere with hormonal and reproductive development. And in fact, a third of the PVC hoses contained these chemicals. More than half of the 21 hoses contained antimony, which, with prolonged exposure, can lead to kidney and liver damage, and about 5 percent contained bromine. Both antimony and bromine are markers of flame retardants used in plastics.

So, in a nutshell, using water from a garden hose can give you a cocktail of heavy metals and plasticizers.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

good point, when i get it out today i will change it the hose out to food grade.
but the water is so hot, i really did not think it would matter., think i will change just to be on the safe side...dang it, another 10 dollar...lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 12, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> good point, when i get it out today i will change it the hose out to food grade.
> but the water is so hot, i really did not think it would matter., think i will change just to be on the safe side...dang it, another 10 dollar...lol



Actually, hot is worse: it will leach the nasties more quickly. Better spend that sawbuck!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

look at this guys recirculating system.....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 12, 2014)

James,
I've seen these types of bottle washers, the one that Steve from All in One Wine Pump makes is perfect for most people, it fits in one plastic bucket, except for the pump, you can wash bottles anywhere since it is self contained and recirculates the water through a filter, the pressure is enough to get any funky stuff from a bottle.

James, I have a question about your setup, you said that you don't use a pump, without a pump, how would you get enough water pressure to clean the bottles? I know from experience that this unit will shoot water across a fairly large room.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

its the exact same thing as hooking up your bottle washer to your sink outlet. i never measure it, but if pushed down on the bottle washer, i guess it would go 20 feet..not sure.
Dont get me wrong, anything steve makes is well done, and well thought of.
but bottle washers are maybe the simplest to make...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 12, 2014)

James 
you mentioned this in one of the first posts - 

"i added an overflow hose from the bottom of the can,back to the cold water inlet side just to reuse the hot water."

how do you do this when it is a closed water system ? 

Do you still sanitize your bottles with chemicals or just relying on hot water killing any bacteria ?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

steve are you selling these.

I ran a hose to a tee that is on the cold water side, so..its a mix of hot and cold...back to the heater.....really nothing to it..


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 12, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> steve are you selling these.
> 
> I ran a hose to a tee that is on the cold water side, so..its a mix of hot and cold...back to the heater.....really nothing to it..




That doent make sense. It seems the city water pressure would be greater then the gravity feed of the return line? Please show a picture of this to clarify.

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 12, 2014)

the city water pressure is greater..i just said it just mixes the hot and cold.
i have no idea if it does any good.

but since reading all these comments, i think now..i should forget the water hose, buy a sumbersible pump and run it on the same outlet as my water heater....
going to home depot....that way i have a recirculating system...


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 12, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I mounted a small under sink hot water heater to a 20 gallon brute trash can......i added an overflow hose from the bottom of the can,back to the cold water inlet side just to reuse the hot water.





jamesngalveston said:


> the city water pressure is greater..i just said it just mixes the hot and cold.
> i have no idea if it does any good.



I am even more confused now....... 

Seem the trash can would just fill up and overflow... 

When you get this out to do the mods please snap and post a picture of this setup..

RR


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 14, 2014)

The main purpose of this thread was to showcase the unit that Steve at All in One wine Pump makes, and how well it is made and how efficiently it works, not to have a "see what I've made" thread.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 14, 2014)

Are you just trying to redirect the thread? Or are there rules somewhere I haven't come across regarding what topics one can or cannot post about based on the OP's wishes?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 14, 2014)

WHAT? Paul, you may be reading a little bit too much into this, trying to get this thread back on track, I'm the original poster.


----------



## Putterrr (Feb 16, 2014)

Once a thread is started it takes on a life of its own and you never know where it will go. I have learned many things from threads that have gotten off track. Keep all those ideas coming.

cheers


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom, I am really liking this set up. I have a question though. I see the filter set up after the pump and before the brass nozzle. Would it not be better to have it before the water goes into the pump. I'm assuming maybe Steve tried it and maybe there's not enough pressure on the intake side. 

It's possible I may not even use a filter and use this only for sanitizing. All of my bottles are always rinsed cleaned right after use but this would be great for sanitizing just before bottling especially when you're bottling 10-15 cases at a time.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 23, 2014)

Dan 
The reason I put the filter inline on the out side of the pump - because to make sure anything that goes up and inside the bottle gets filtered. I will end up with some wax beads or one bottle that might of had some crud in it and the filter saves me time by not having to change out the water all the time.

I used the same setup without a filter for many years - I also designed a utility sink to do the same exact thing with some valves on it, so I can switch between potable water and sanitized solution - recirculating.

I hope this helps


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2014)

Dan 
The reason I put the filter inline on the out side of the pump - because to make sure anything that goes up and inside the bottle gets filtered.

I hope this helps

Negative, sir.

My question is why not have the filter on the intake line so crud doesn't go into the pump and bottle. Maybe the pump has more pressure pushing than on the vacume side. Just curious if that is what it is.


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 23, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Tom, I am really liking this set up. I have a question though. I see the filter set up after the pump and before the brass nozzle. Would it not be better to have it before the water goes into the pump. I'm assuming maybe Steve tried it and maybe there's not enough pressure on the intake side.
> 
> It's possible I may not even use a filter and use this only for sanitizing. All of my bottles are always rinsed cleaned right after use but this would be great for sanitizing just before bottling especially when you're bottling 10-15 cases at a time.



If I may put in my 2¢ . 

I am very familiar with those pumps. The work better at 'pushing' vs 'pulling' a liquid.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks RR that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks RR -
I know it is a self priming pump - but it does take alot of life out of the pump if you have to suck all the air out from the filter cannister.

I like these pumps because you can buy replacement parts for them


----------



## richmke (Feb 24, 2014)

Does the pump run continuously?
Does it have a foot control? If not, does the back pressure, when the spigot is closed, cause problems?

I have a pump at home I rarely use that I can repurpose.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 24, 2014)

This pump is a on demand pump - which means it will build up pressure and shut off until the pressure drops, causing the pump to turn back on .


----------



## Davolous (Feb 24, 2014)

*I like it*

cool! I like it.


----------

